
CloudFlare CEO Plots to Slow Service for Political Opponents - leifaffles
https://twitter.com/JoshConstine/status/933479390893162498
======
leifaffles
This is really damning stuff. It's not healthy when CEOs of major internet
companies are scheming with activist journalists to use their companies to
punish people who they have personal political disagreements with.

Full exchange reproduced below:

TechCrunch reporter: "Some tech billionaire, please buy out the local ISP(s)
where FCC chairman Ajit Pai lives and give him 14.4k dial-up speeds for
killing net neutrality"

CloudFlare CEO: "I could do this in a different, but equally effective, way."

TechCrunch Reporter: "Please, do go on..."

CloudFlare CEO: "sent note to our GC [general counsel] to see if we can
without breaking any laws."

TechCrunch Reporter: "Thanks for doing your part and please let me know how
this goes. If he wants an unregulated internet, he might not like what he
gets"

CloudFlare CEO: "indeed"

